# 1TB WD or Seagate portable???



## SUKHI99 (May 9, 2011)

Hi! I wanna buy 1TB portable hard drive...Is it better to buy 1tb or 500 gb as for moving purpose.??

I selected two hard drives i.e., WD Passport wid usb 3.0
Seagate Go flex...

Please suggest which one is best to buy as per all aspects.

And also provide da price of both in Pune.
its urgent. provide info as soon as possible ..

P.S. Does any provide e-sata support or not..??/


----------



## acewin (May 9, 2011)

go with WD if interested in USB 3, also it will cost 1K or so more than go flex


----------



## desiibond (May 9, 2011)

Last month, I purchased a Seagate 1TB external HDD (USB 2.0, GoFlex) for 3.5k (3.5" HDD, external power required). if your mobo supports USB 3.0 and if you can get a WD HDD with 3.0 inside 4k, go for it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 9, 2011)

I prefer WD, but recently I have read many RMA issues with WD.


----------



## SUKHI99 (May 10, 2011)

i need more replies.....

Please lemme know all the factors as soon as possible 
as which of them support 
e-sata
usb 3.0
rpm???

and which must be my final call to buy.....

Thanx

p.s i need 2.5 portable


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

SUKHI99 said:


> Hi! I wanna buy 1TB portable hard drive...Is it better to buy 1tb or 500 gb as for moving purpose.??
> 
> I selected two hard drives i.e., WD Passport wid usb 3.0
> Seagate Go flex...
> ...



Buy WD Passport instead of Seagate or u can also opt for Hitachi
WD is best in all deprtment (performance,quality & most important RMA)

also u must have a USB3.0 motherboard for the USB3.0 to show its full potential


----------

